# I-130 additional evidence



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all, 

I know and understand that no one will have the exact answer but what sort of thing are they looking for when they say this on USCIS case status --- additional evidence for your Form I-130, Petition for Alien Relative, (mother)

Unsure why they are saying this as hubbys application was sent at same time (end May) and his was sent to and approved by NVC last month and he is waiting to hear about next step. 

Sorry if no one can help just feeling down as nothing seems to be going right at the moment.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your REF does not request specific documentation?

I would start by going through the copies of your and your spouse's packages and compare them.


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.. Daughter has checked and cant see anything missing, expect she will get a notice saying what they need.
Just wondered if anyone had any ideas what else they could want as we went through everything twice when she first sent I-130.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if I recall correctly your daughter became a US citizen and file for two parent 
most queries relate to the affidavit of support 
she must earn for what I presume will be a 4 person family $30375
THATS HER INCOME 
(her husband is not your relative)
of course it may be something else entirely


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

From earlier postings OP and her husband are being sponsored for immigration by US citizen daughter.

Presumably if authority want further info regarding the mother (OP) they will send daughter letter/email asking for it.


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks all for replies, we are just waiting (annoyed and impatient) for any more info. Will try and not get too upset over yet another delay. 

On a side note the money is not a problem as she earns above that on her own and there is a co-sponsor if needed. 

As they say 'just keep smiling'


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sage - did I understand your post right - you do not yet have the REF notice?


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, So the info came back that a copy of a certificate was missing - we know it was sent but it will be sent again. 

Thanks for responses,, feeling a bit better now we know what was wrong.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine the stress this was causing. Luckily, it's nothing that will stand in the way of you getting your visa!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to hear that it was just a small and easily fixed thing.


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Required evidence has been received and things are on the move again.


----------

